# HELP!!! Honda 3000is will NOT start



## Thach2264

Well, I just bought a used Honda EU3000is. When bought the seller told me that it has been in storage for 1yr and gas tank is empty. The engine do spin freely and has compression.

Got it home, fill it with fresh gas and change oil and check for sparks = good (orange color) also bought a new spark plug as well (not honda). When try to start it will not starts. So i follow some of the reading, I bought some starting fluid and spray it down the throat of the carb and closed the choke. Still does not start. About every 10-15 start tries an explosion will go off just once.

Open up the carb all I see is gunk, so i clean it with the carb cleaner and reassemble back. Still cannot get it to run, just like before every 10-15 start tries an explosion will go off once. I feel that gas is not going into the engine, check my spark plug and it's not wet??

Any suggestion.

Also, when I tries starting the oil light come on blinking/flashing. Not sure if that how it's suppose to be, the sensor is off?

thanks,


----------



## Thach2264

updated:

Measure my oil alert and got its open (1M ohm). Strange when disconnect the connector and try to start the oil alert does not come on (still will not start). But I have not short it yet, it's disconnected but not short. Does that mean I have to reconnected and somehow shorted?

Also try shorted (discconnected), still does not start.

When you open the panel, it's the yelllow and black connector is ont he right had side, on top of the batt.

So...how do you bypass the oil alert sensor?

any suggestion?


----------



## Thach2264

More updates: It seems that my oil alert sensor is dead, as is all connected when trying to start I only get spark for about 1s before the red LED oil alert come on and then no more sparks. With the oil alert connector disconnected, no spark at all.

Question: any way to bypass the oil alert sensor? Just disconneting will not do, it seems Honda build in saftey through the oil alert.

Also, where can I get the replacement part or PN for the oil alert?

Thanks,


----------



## tractornut

Any small engine shop that works on Honda engines should be able to get the oil sensor for you. Just for diagnostic purposes have you tried using a jumper wire to connect the sensor wires together and see if it starts. Make sure the oil level is correct before starting the engine otherwise you could cause severe damage to it


----------



## Thach2264

with connector disconnected and short, no spark at all. Just ordered an aftermarker oil swith for honda GX200 <$10, Honda >$35), should be here next week. I'll open up the engine, unless anyone have a clever way to bypass the oil alert.

thanks,


----------



## Generatingpwr

Sounds to me like maybe your valves need to be adjusted?


----------



## Quiet Generator Guide

If the oil sensor is disabled / disconnected or malfunctioning that Generator won't start as a matter of protecting the engine - I'd say from reading this threat your problem is a 95% chance that it's toast and should be replaced. 

Here is a trouble shooting guide we wrote that is non brand specific but was based on a Honda Generator. 
Troubleshooting a Generator | Volt Magazine's Quiet Generator Guide


----------



## milliesdad

Orange spark is generally not good. Should be a white/blue. 

Get a spark tester and see if it will jump a 3/16 or 1/4 in gap.


----------

